# Can't delete a file on my FTP Server



## The Infinity

For my web hosting's ftp server where are my files are located I can't seem to delete this file. I get the error that it's not located there or the permissions are not set correctly to delete it. but I can't change the permissions on the file and it is there. It says check the server logs for more information but there is nothing relevent to this.

Is there a way I can force remove it?


----------



## covert215

Just use the file browser in your control panel and delete it manually. OR it may have already been deleted. It is a common error.


----------



## The Infinity

Well I can't seem to find the file browser in the 1and1 control panel. I tried to do that first off but I figured maybe it didn't have it since I access through ftp.


----------



## covert215

Refresh your file browser or cache. The file has been deleted, but your FTP still recognizes the trace. What FTP are you using?


----------



## The Infinity

1and1.com hosting.

It can see it in dreamweaver every time I open it up, and if I go to the page all the information I use to have on it is still there.


----------



## The Infinity

So should I call the hosting company to try and help me get it off or is there a way to force remove it?


----------



## covert215

Did you refresh your dreamweaver cache? Disconnect, press the refresh button, and then reconnect


----------



## The Infinity

Yes many time, it is there every time I I'm in it, it shows up.


----------



## DrP

Can't you just email the hosting company? If it's a pay account then they should do it really quickly.


----------



## Leiki

Does your host support PHP? If so, you can try running the following script:



PHP:


<?php
$file = "myfilename";

unlink($file);
?>

Of course, replace myfilename with the name of the file you want to delete, including the extension. Also make sure the directory that this script is in is chmodded to 777.


----------



## The Infinity

Leiki said:


> Also make sure the directory that this script is in is chmodded to 777.


What does that mean?


----------

